# ACS: Employment Payment Evidence



## rinzler (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi,

Under ACS, the following are the guidelines to verify employment and the payment for the skill level for the position.

Payment Evidence must include at least two of the following to cover the relevant period of
employment:
• Official government tax records or documents that may include payment summaries, group
certificates or notices of assessment (citing company and applicant name)
• Payslips citing names of the applicant and employer
• Employment linked insurance/superannuation documents citing the name of the applicant and
employer
• Bank statements showing salary payments from the employer (citing applicants name and name of
employer). 


Wanted to clarify for the official government tax records, can I share the Income Tax Return Acknowledgement as the evidence? if yes, then the company name is not citied on it? will that be a problem?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rinzler said:


> Hi,
> 
> Under ACS, the following are the guidelines to verify employment and the payment for the skill level for the position.
> 
> ...


Return acknowledgement will not be sufficient 
You will have to give the assessment order or form 16 or similar which has the complete employer details

Cheers


----------



## rinzler (Jan 3, 2020)

NB said:


> Return acknowledgement will not be sufficient
> You will have to give the assessment order or form 16 or similar which has the complete employer details
> 
> Cheers


Oh ok. Thank You. 

Had another question for a small company I worked, in the bank statements the salary is not mentioned with company name rather named as 'salary credited'. But I do have payslips with my name and employer details. 

Will the bank statements be invalid?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rinzler said:


> Oh ok. Thank You.
> 
> Had another question for a small company I worked, in the bank statements the salary is not mentioned with company name rather named as 'salary credited'. But I do have payslips with my name and employer details.
> 
> Will the bank statements be invalid?


Use that as a last resort
ACS May or May not accept 

Cheers


----------



## rinzler (Jan 3, 2020)

NB said:


> Use that as a last resort
> ACS May or May not accept
> 
> Cheers


cool. Thank You.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

For the Australian tax documents as payment evidence, would we need to request documents or screenshots from ATO website be enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashleyashley said:


> For the Australian tax documents as payment evidence, would we need to request documents or screenshots from ATO website be enough?


You can download your tax data from Mygov website and attach it
Cheers


----------



## Arsalan Ali Qadir (Oct 6, 2021)

rinzler said:


> Oh ok. Thank You.
> 
> Had another question for a small company I worked, in the bank statements the salary is not mentioned with company name rather named as 'salary credited'. But I do have payslips with my name and employer details.
> 
> Will the bank statements be invalid?


Dear were these Bank Statements accepted?


----------



## [email protected] (6 mo ago)

rinzler said:


> Oh ok. Thank You.
> 
> Had another question for a small company I worked, in the bank statements the salary is not mentioned with company name rather named as 'salary credited'. But I do have payslips with my name and employer details.
> 
> Will the bank statements be invalid?


Did this work for you? It's similar situation for me too.


----------

